# Domain conneciton to VPS



## Gemi9224 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hy! How can i make a connection with a domain name and a VPS (freebsd). I'll like use my vps storage for my website. Can anybody help me?


----------



## Crivens (Jan 13, 2020)

We need more details. What is the   FreeBSD version? What DB? What's your game?


----------



## Gemi9224 (Jan 13, 2020)

Freebsd 10.3 and the is the metin2


----------



## Gemi9224 (Jan 13, 2020)

And one thing.. we have a dedicated server for the game. The vps connect to the dedicated server with a ssh tunnel. But we must use the vps for webstorage because we use ssl..


----------



## Gemi9224 (Jan 13, 2020)

Sorry we use ssh..not ssl


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2020)

Goodbye.

Do not post METIN / METIN2 topics on these forums!


----------

